# Steam Engine Cab Ride Video w/ Tutorial



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent a weekend on the Western Maryland Scenic RR on a photo freight with 2-8-0 #734. For those not familiar, the WMSR uses the old Western Maryland main line out of Cumberland Maryland. Westbound it is all upgrade. I spent a fair amount of time in the cab of 734. Carl Franz was running the engine on this portion of the trip. He and I have crewed together on mainline steam, but I did not get to play this trip. 

 





I made a short video in the cab during several runbys. I added some graphics to explain what is happening. 734 is a basic coal fired 2-8-0 The stoker was added for excursion service and the brakes were upgraded to modern brake systems. You will note that Carl keeps his eye on the cylinder pressure gauge as he starts. This really helps avoid slipping. The coal on this particular trip was very good uniform size so the stoker worked fine and there was little need to hand fire. Not in this video, is a shot of an auxiliary fireman shoveling coal in the coal bunker on the tender keep the stoker properly fed. The train got up to 20-25 mph. 

If you have questions, post them, and I will be glad to try to answer.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Very Nice. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Great video Tom, thanks for sharing this with us. Winter time operations have a special attraction and seem to be quite rare these days.
Thanks again,
Cheers.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Excellent video. 
Almost like being there. 
Thank you. 

Craig


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Magnificent!! Thanks for posting this; I spend some time watching the youtube vids of Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Rwy from time to time and like to see other steam locomotives in action! Great vid! Jeff


----------

